

Ask HN: How can a side project hacker get code review? - kevinburke

I'm hacking on a few side projects. It would be nice if I could make money using them, but mostly I'm just using them to learn new tools. Frequently I have questions about the best way to design an application, or how to ensure that user data is secure, and I don't feel comfortable asking about it on StackOverflow or similar, either because it's too vague or could get traced back to a vulnerability in the projects I'm working on.<p>Is there a way I could get someone to "code review" the stuff I'm doing? Even if it's not looking at actual source, but just talking to someone about whether the way I'm laying out my code makes sense.<p>I could open source the app, but then I couldn't really make money off of it.
======
mikle
You should try the weekend hacker:

<http://weekendhacker.net/>

There are also a few websites although I never tried any.

------
znt
I had success with getting code review for my projects by attending developer
meetups. Just find someone who's comfortable with the language you're using,
and ask them nicely.

------
pdenya
I'd be up for that if i'm fluent in your language, what are you looking for?

